# First major injury yesterday---Sternum/Ribs..



## Roanoke4 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, I finally managed to hurt myself after a good number of years riding without any major injuries to speak of. I was riding alone on a trail that I've ridden many times prior with no issues at all. In fact, it was a trail that I often use as my warm up loop that I literally could do blindfolded. Anyway there is one technical section, which involves a steep, narrow climb with a couple of huge roots to deal with at not-so-great angles. Normally I simply power through them, and occasionally I'll unclip on wet days as I'll lose traction, and walk a few steps then continue.

Anyway, I approached as usual and it all happened in a flash---I found myself stopped and suddenly falling over and my first thought was, "ok, no big deal...unclip and you'll be fine." But, for whatever reason, I couldn't clip out and I found myself going down hard with bike in tow. Even worse, the handlebars turned towards me and the butt end of the handlebar absolutely drilled me flush in the sternum....like someone taking a broomstick and jabbing you right in the chest with a lot of force. It was the craziest thing...I somehow found myself falling down onto the pointed end of the handlebar, which even now I have no clue how that happened. Anyway, I immediately heard a snap and lost my breath for a few seconds, which is quite scary when you're in the middle of the woods alone with no one else in sight.

Long story short, I slowly walked back to the car with labored breathing and extreme pain, and after talking to my doctor brother, he said there's really nothing you can do and be prepared for your life to basically suck for the next 4-6 weeks or so. He wasn't kidding. Last night I slept in a slight recline position in a living room chair, with Advil helping to take a bit of the edge off the pain. No fun and I only slept a little more than an hour in total. Overall, I feel like a complete idiot and basically a DA for allowing this to happen to myself, and can't believe I won't be riding for a while during these glorious fall days. This weekend is supposed to be sunny with highs in the mid 60's...come Saturday I'm going to be an utter mess that nobody (especially my wife) will want to be around as I think about all the riding I'm missing out on.

Anyone else have any similar injury experiences as me?


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

I never messed up my sternum (did break some ribs once) but I've crashed plenty on what I'd call familiar trails, sometimes really badly. Multiple things "that have never happened before" come together in an instant and down you go, injured.

Just beg your friends and family not to tell jokes for the next two months because I bet laughing hurts like a sumb!tch.


----------



## raceline (Sep 8, 2004)

*Strava made me do it *

i too crashed hard last night on a trail i ride all the time , i was trying to better my position on strava (went from 10th to 9th) although i crashed in to the hill side going fast and came to a complete stop via my elbow to my ribs , pain is killing me & it hurts to breathe


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

The Strava Defense.


----------



## bluedirt (Oct 15, 2012)

ouch!


----------

